# Good three horse floats



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a.... uh what is it.... Bueno!!! its 3 large horses - 2x 16hh and 1x 17.2hh is a usual load for us- or four ponies ....its not for sale but i have seen a few like ours out there!!!


----------

